
Google Maps Reverts to Soviet-Era Place Names in Crimea - markmassie
http://www.rferl.org/content/ukraine-crimea-google-maps-soviet-names/27888523.html
======
kafkaesq
This seems unnecessarily provocative. Why can't they just restore them to the
pre-annexation names (i.e. rolling back the name changes proposed by the
Ukrainian parliament)?

That would be the simplest way of saying "We're not playing these games --
with either side of the conflict."

~~~
krymnash1234
This is what they did. They rolled back to soviet era names, which was exactly
what the names were before Ukrainian parliament renames them.

So Crimea had a bunch of Soviet-named cities for these years

~~~
kafkaesq
OK -- if so, then the article was pretty sloppy for not clarifying that point.

